# Whats your hedgehog's day like?? (list of daily habits)



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2013)

Wondering if my hedgehog is normal.;-) He isn't even 6 months old yet, so I know he sleeps/poops more than adults. 

Right now I just:

6-7 am: change his cage liner, scrubs down everything that got dirty (which is pretty much everything) 

all day: sleeps all day, comes out for a few minutes to eat maybe twice. 

8 pm: Pick him up (he huffs, but always uncurls). I give him a foot bath for 10 minutes .... he poops a few more times (usually in the water, so I change it about 3 times). I try to let him explore and offer treats, but he just finds a corner/shirt/towel and curls right back to sleep. 

12 pm: he wakes up and runs on the wheel and gets the cage ready for my morning clean-up. 

... not the most stimulating pet to say the least :lol: .... is this what your hedgehog does too??


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds like he's more into cuddling than exploring. Try letting him sleep on your lap while you watch tv, read a book, or work on the computer.

Sometimes you'll find your hedgehog has different behaviours depending on the time of day that you interact. You can try waking him up first thing in the morning for a visit before leaving him to sleep all day.


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

Hedgehogs I've found tend to be super different in behaviour. 
My girl wakes up at 8.30/9 and wants out to play and explore and eat. So I clean up cages at that point, though she generally goes to the bathroom outside of her cage. And by 12 she's asleep for the night, and will wake up at 6.30 when I'm getting ready for college
My boy wakes up when I'm getting ready in the morning, sleeps until I'm home then wakes up for about an hour, and then wakes up at 11.

I tried treating them same, but they had their own little patterns which they liked :lol:


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

Olivers Day:
6am: I take the cage back to my room, sometimes lift the blankets & make sure he got back into his blanket sac after running on his wheel. Then dump the crumbs from his food bowl & refill with new food. 
all-day: everything in the cage remains untouched. water level is same, food is same, blankets arranged the same. 
4pm: If I have no homework I try to take him out and either give him a foot bath or just play for a bit. (while my cats are still sleeping, hes insanely scared)
8pm: I go to check on him again and the food is still untouched. I let him crawl around on me in my room and then put him back in his cage.
12am: He wakes up, eats a little, runs a little (depending if we're at my mom's house or dad's house) at my dads house he runs for almost 6 hours straight, at my mom's he runs for about 2.

Sometimes I feel like the only reason he even gets out of his blankets is because I make him ): He pretty much sleeps all the time.


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

The Senator's day usually looks like this:

5:30 or 6pm -- Up for snuggles and play. She's very much a cuddler rather than an explorer. This can last from 20 minutes to an hour, depending on the day. I try to give her to her hedgemommy for a few minutes so I can change her water and food and clean out her litter pan and wash her wheel at this point.

Right after she goes back in the cage, she eats. Then she goes back to sleep.

There is sometimes a second playtime around 8:30 or 9, if I can.

She wakes up for real between 12 and 1am, and spends most of her awake time running on her wheel, with breaks to eat. As far as I can tell, she's usually awake until 4 or 5.

Then it's sleep until the next night!


The Senator is almost 4 months old, btw.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

My hedgehog Basch is only a little over 2 months old, so I know the feeling about everything being dirty all the time, haha!

Basch used to come out once every other hour when he was younger to eat/drink/go to the bathroom. But now he pretty much sleeps all day until around 8-10 pm. Then he gets up to eat a little, and I play with him. Lately, he seems to want to just cuddle in his cozy fleece or snuggle in my hands, where he used to never sit still!! I think that he has mellowed out since he was younger. Also, he is going through quilling right now, which I think has made him want to sleep more...

In any case, in the morning when I wake up at 6 am, his food is all gone, his toys have been moved around, and his wheel has been completely grossified.  I think your hedgehog sounds a lot like mine in his personality, so I think he is totally normal.  I agree with Dee that every hedgie has a different personality, so I guess being cute and lazy is a great personality to have when you're a hedgehog!


----------

